

Fantastical for iPhone - The fast and friendly calendar app - jmedwards
http://flexibits.com/fantastical-iphone

======
Gromble
Yep, I wrote a review of it here:
[http://unretrofied.com/blog/2012/11/29/review-fantastical-
fo...](http://unretrofied.com/blog/2012/11/29/review-fantastical-for-ios)

